# Antelope rut?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

When do Antelope rut? and if anyone could I wouldn't mind going and looking if it's around this time, PM a place around where I'm at that I could go look that's not too far away.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

They start chasing a bit around the end of August to first of September


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

same time as elk


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Labor Day, give or take.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

They rut late September / early October, but the successful breeding bucks will continue their dominance displays (sky-lining, etc) through late October or even early November. A lot of people confuse the bucks collecting their harems in August/September for the rut, but it's just the bucks rounding them up to keep tabs on the does that will be coming into estrus 3 to 5 weeks later.

If you're after a buck, the rut is a double-edged sword. If they're still 'looking for a piece', you can get fairly close to the bucks before they spook... but the does are jumpy. But, if they're done breeding (or nearly done), the bucks will get their harems out of there as fast as they can. Long shots and a lot of foot work are to be expected.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> same time as elk


Yes, that is correct if "rut" is defined as breeding.

Pronghorn's gestation period is 235 days. That's 5 to 6 weeks longer than deer. They give birth around mid to late May. So that puts breeding in mid-September.

The bucks start gathering their harems, chasing other bucks around, in early August.

That's the way it is in Wyoming where antelope outnumber people. That's the way it is here in Hooterville where I can watch pronghorns with binoculars from my kitchen window. It may be different in Utah. 

If you would like to witness the pronghorn rut #1DEER 1-I, just come over to Evanston and drive around the oil patch or the Deseret Land and Livestock Ranch. It is a pronghorn petting zoo here.

see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pronghorn


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> chet said:
> 
> 
> > same time as elk
> ...


Geez, goob! You had me until the link! How dare you use biology/science/zoology to prove your point! The binoculars from the kitchen window is all it takes for most of us on this forum.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > chet said:
> ...


thanks elkhntrupinantree

Usually I just make up a link and act like I know what I'm talking about; few click on links anyway.

Did you know that an antelope can abort it's fetus during it's pregnacy if it's low on fat reserves, like having a tough time staying nourished?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So Goob. Let me get this straight. You sit in your kitchen and watch pronghorn do it? You Wyoming folks just ain't right. Not right at all.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So Goob. Let me get this straight. You sit in your kitchen and watch pronghorn do it?  Yes, and there's a calendar next to the window. You Wyoming folks just ain't right. That's right. Not right at all.  Uh huh.


Hey, my view is what we call "Painter", kinda far away though. On the horizon is a natural gas plant, and a bunch of windmills....God's Country. We've taken some antelope and deer up there in plain view of our part of town.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Makes sense. The drill rig is the state tree of Wyoming. 

For 1-I - I've seen pronghorn out sparring through the end of November, even though the rut was long since over.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing worth noting; if a doe antelope does not become pregnant during the first fertile period, say in September, she will ovulate again about a month later triggering a response from the bucks in October.


"triggering a response"? That's a goodun.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that what kids are calling it these days?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I just read a paper by the U of Wyoming that claims 90% of antelope does are pregnant going into the winter. I wonder how they know that?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I just read a paper by the U of Wyoming that claims 90% of antelope does are pregnant going into the winter. I wonder how they know that?


They watch them triggering a response with binoculars through the kitchen windows, Silly!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I just read a paper by the U of Wyoming that claims 90% of antelope does are pregnant going into the winter. I wonder how they know that?
> ...


Ah, ha, ha, ho, hee, hee....that's a goodun.


----------

